

Newbie: Set-up RoR dev environment on Mac os x Mavericks is painful - saamirz

So far I have been relying on Codeschool&#x27;s in browser interface to learn rails..now time has come that I work on a personal project on my mac. Pls suggest some resources for setting up Ruby on Rails dev environment on Mac os x Mavericks without much hassle..
======
mcansky
One good ruby shop (Thoughtbot) has published several articles on this topic.
And they released their script to handle this :
[https://github.com/thoughtbot/laptop](https://github.com/thoughtbot/laptop).

Boxen is another way to prepare and setup your machines for work. There are
other alternatives.

------
csmattryder
Use something like RVM [1] to get the base Ruby system in place, then install
the Rails gem and you're good to go. If you'd rather do it all in one, RVM
will install Rails for you during setup if you include the '\--rails' flag.

[1] [https://rvm.io/](https://rvm.io/)

------
dshapiraa
I like this setup guide for a rails dev environment: [https://github.com/red-
green-refactor/osx-fresh-install](https://github.com/red-green-refactor/osx-
fresh-install)

------
Seich
This will guide you through the process:
[http://installrails.com/](http://installrails.com/)

------
mikelyons
Without much hassle ... (welcome to development :)

